
Ask HN: Good books/courses for an up-to-date introduction to NLP? - mnjn
After reading a lot of blog posts about GPT-3 and GPT-2 and not understanding a whole lot other than the fact that the results are _amazing_, I&#x27;ve been wondering if there are any good resources out there for a beginner (someone who&#x27;s experienced in general software development but has next to no experience in ML, DL, and NLP) looking to get into NLP.<p>A lot of the books and posts I&#x27;ve found seem to be dated. Are they still good enough to get started with or are there better options?
======
he11ow
It depends where you fall between 'wanting to do something with models like
GPT-2' and 'wanting to understand where we are at with NLP'.

If it's the first, you should look at HuggingFace, which package transfer
learning in a very accessible way to use. But I'd say that's probably too a
big leap from no experience at all to that.

I wrote a detailed article on how to get up to speed with NLP - tracing the
path I have gone through. My main thing was getting quickly to the point where
I could actually use this stuff:

[https://towardsdatascience.com/learn-nlp-the-practical-
way-b...](https://towardsdatascience.com/learn-nlp-the-practical-
way-b854ce1035c4)

------
striker_axel
I have also started learning NLP this year. Here is what have followed. If you
are completely new to deeplearning I would recommend course from
[https://www.fast.ai](https://www.fast.ai). Since it will teach you the
concepts in a more practical way and also the next courses will more theory
than practical.

For theory on NLP with deeplearning you can follow Stanford course by
Christopher Manning.

[http://web.stanford.edu/class/cs224n/index.html#coursework](http://web.stanford.edu/class/cs224n/index.html#coursework)

it will give you a good understanding of how deeplearning is used in a certain
area of NLP. But remember deeplearning is one of the techniques for solving
NLP problems if you are more interested in Understanding NLP then I would
recommend the following book.

[https://web.stanford.edu/~jurafsky/slp3/ed3book.pdf](https://web.stanford.edu/~jurafsky/slp3/ed3book.pdf)

Although, Stanford course should give you a great high-level understanding of
how GPT models work but if you really need to go under the hood then I would
suggest after finishing this course you should learn Unsupervised Learning in
DeepLearning.

